# Working line shepherds and confirmation



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it un heard of for working line dogs to be in confirmation? 

Would I be shunned if I signed lulu up for confirmation? And how would I go about doing it, signing her up for a show I mean? 

Also are there any really good book for showing? Thanks for your help.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Look into showing in UKC. They are more open to the working line structures than AKC.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

All working lines must be shown at an SV show to at least a G rating before they can be breed surveyed. So yes, you can show your working line. Just make sure it is the correct venue.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

It's confOrmation by the way. How an animal conforms to a standard.

Working lines show, but not in AKC. They can, but admittedly, they won't win. It's hard enough to win with a Euro show line, a working line basically doesn't stand a prayer.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I took a show handling course and really enjoyed it-I would have tried it but we have limited reg...have tried matches-we didn't win but I enjoyed it


----------

